# April report



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I've made a post so this will cover the month of April.

The fishing has been inconsistent as far as getting into their Spring/summer patterns. However there are still plenty of fish to be caught. The docks in the sound are holding plenty of redfish and can be caught on live shrimp or bull minnows if you can find them. Most of the docks I have found them on are in the 3-6 foot deep range. Redfish can also be found in the upper bays on Slayer Inc SSB's and Captain Mikes spoons.

There are also plenty of big trout holding in the upper bays and on the grass flats around Gulf Breeze. I have found multiple fish over 20" in both areas. This year has produced a healthy grade of trout and looks to be a very promising summer for trout fishing. Best bait for big trout has been the Slayer Inc SSB in Golden Brim rigged on a Slayer Inc 1/16 oz jig head.

Don't forget to follow us on Facebook at Pensacola Kayak Charters. We have monthly giveaways and weekly reports including a free kayak charter with all the guides!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Good report Jeff! I just ordered a bunch of stuff off slayer incs website! Can't wait to try them out! I new to using anything artificial! Ive always used live bait!


----------



## Jeff Russell (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome! They are awesome baits and will catch some monster fish! On the SSB remember to let the bait pause between pops. 9 times out of 10 the fish will eat when that bait is just sitting on the bottom!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

What Jeff said! And the sst does wonders under a popping cork!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I got them on Friday afternoon but I had to wait cause I had to work all weekend! I went to Johnsons beach today about noon to try them out I know that's not the ideal time but it was the only time I could get out! But wow it was windy! I fished for about 2hrs no trout or reds but I did catch a big lady fish! Lol......I might try to hit some dock lights one night this week and hopefully catch some fish on em! Oh and when I got them in on Friday I noticed there was more in there than I ordered ! There was and extra pack of the SSB but it only had five in the pack and it said "SLAYER SWAG" on the pack! Its like a gold flakes with a pearl belly?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

spec-tacular! said:


> Well I got them on Friday afternoon but I had to wait cause I had to work all weekend! I went to Johnsons beach today about noon to try them out I know that's not the ideal time but it was the only time I could get out! But wow it was windy! I fished for about 2hrs no trout or reds but I did catch a big lady fish! Lol......I might try to hit some dock lights one night this week and hopefully catch some fish on em! Oh and when I got them in on Friday I noticed there was more in there than I ordered ! There was and extra pack of the SSB but it only had five in the pack and it said "SLAYER SWAG" on the pack! Its like a gold flakes with a pearl belly?


Those are called gold finga they are pretty nasty. You should bring them to me so I can dispose of them properly!!!!!! Lol! It's a great color!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Haha I hear ya I was just Wondering why I got them when I didn't even order them!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

He wants you to try different colors so he will send swag!! Hoping it will work and you order more thats why there is only 5. Great business strategy!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh I gotcha! That is a very good idea!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Well his strategy worked! I've caught prolly 50-60 specks in the last 2 nights fishing dock lights! All fish caught on gold finger SSB!


----------

